# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Je gezondheid verbeteren en gezond afslanken met groene smoothies

## FRANCOIS580

Gezonde en groene smoothies worden nu ook bij ons steeds populairder. Dat kadert ongetwijfeld in onze verhoogde aandacht voor alles wat met een gezonde voeding en een aangepast eet- en leefpatroon te maken heeft. Maar wat verstaat men precies onder groene smoothies en welke invloed hebben deze op onze gezondheid?

Groene smoothies houden je niet alleen gezond en in topconditie. Ze helpen je ook gezond en blijvend afslanken
Niets is gezonder en gemakkelijker dan je dag te starten met een groene smoothie. Kies je favoriete groenten en/of fruit, doe alles in je blender en na amper enkele ogenblikken is je gezond ochtenddrankje kant en klaar. Wat wil je nog meer?

Groene smoothies barsten van de vitamines, mineralen en antioxidanten en zijn erg voedzaam. Ze zijn ook rijk aan voedingsvezels die voor een gezonde darmflora en een vlotte darmtransit zorgen. Gezonde smoothies zijn lekker zoet als gevolg het fruit. Met het regelmatig gebruik van groene smoothies verbeter je niet alleen je gezondheid en lichaamsconditie. Ze helpen bij overgewicht en passen daardoor in ieder gezond dieet. Met groene smoothies is het gezond en blijvend afslanken zonder strenge en onrealistische diëten.

*Wat zijn groene smoothies?*
De belangrijkste ingrediënten van groene smoothies zijn water, groene bladgroenten zoals sla, spinazie en andijvie en fruit. Je doet deze ingrediënten samen met enkele stukken fruit in een blender, en klaar is kees. Een groene smoothie biedt je belangrijke voordelen.

Je groene bladgroenten, je lievelingsfruit en water in de blender en in een handomdraai is je gezonde smoothie klaar. Het belangrijkste voordeel is ongetwijfeld dat je via zo’n groene smoothie eensklaps veel meer vitaminen, mineralen, antioxidanten en andere gezonde voedingsstoffen naar binnen krijgt dan wanneer je groenten en fruit zo uit het vuistje zou eten. Belangrijke vaststelling is ongetwijfeld dat diegenen die van groenten en vooral van groene bladgroenten niet veel moeten hebben groene smoothies wel lusten en dit vanwege hun aangename smaak door de aanwezigheid van hun favoriete fruit.

*Vitaminen- en mineralen tekorten*
Door iedere dag te starten met het drinken van een groene smoothie maak je meteen ook komaf met een chronisch tekort aan onmisbare vitaminen en mineralen, twee belangrijke oorzaken van allerlei aandoeningen. En dan heb je nog de vele toxische stoffen als eindproduct van onze ontelbare lichaamsprocessen. Gezonde smoothies zorgen er voor dat al deze gevaarlijke toxische stoffen in versneld tempo worden afgevoerd. Een schrijnend tekort aan essentiële vitaminen en mineralen in combinatie met tal van chemische stoffen zorgen voor een ideale omgeving voor ziekmakende bacteriën. Als gevolg daarvan wordt je natuurlijke weerstand verzwakt. Andere belangrijke vaststelling is ongetwijfeld ook dat we meer groenten moeten eten om dezelfde hoeveelheid.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## cobyvanandelboni

overlock machine

----------


## FRANCOIS580

???

----------

